# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] بيت الكريتلية تحفة معمارية جميلة تحوى كنوز غاية فى الروعة فى قلب القاهرة الساحرة

## قلب مصر

بيت الكريتلية مكان من أجمل اماكن القاهرة 
وهو ينتمي فى طرازه إلى القاهرة الإسلامية ولهذا البيت قصة جميلة
تعالوا معا نتصفح هذه الصفحة فى التاريخ المصرى
ونقرا ونستمتع سويا بمشاهدة هذا الجمال الراقى 



صورة خارجية لبيت الكريتلية

يعد هذا البيت وبعض الدور القليلة الباقية فى كل من أنحاء القاهرة وربما في مصر كلها من الآثار الإسلامية النادرة والثمينة فى القاهرة .. لكونها تعطي أمثلة مشاهَدة على ما وصلت إليه العمارة الإسلامية من رقي وتحضر وتفنن اتسقت فيه قيم العقيدة الإسلامية مع القيم الجمالية لهذه العمارة في ركن هام من أركان العمارة الإسلامية وهو عمارة المسكن والإعاشة خصوصا في العصرين المملوكي والعثماني 



صورة جانبية للبيت

ويقع بيت الكريتلية في ميدان أحمد بن طولون بالتحديد فى رقم 4 ميدان ابن طولون بالجهة الشرقية للجامع  جوار المسجد ويعرف بمتحف جايير أندر سون  ففى عام 1935 م منحت الحكومة المصرية الرائد جاير اندرسون الذى كان يقيم فى القاهرة حق الاقامة فى هذا البيت وجاير اندرسون كان طبيبا في الجيش الإنجليزي ومهتما بالأثار المصرية من كل العصور وخصوصا العصر الإسلامي حيث قام بتجميع مجموعات نادرة تعرض حاليا في المتحف وذلك في الفترة من 1935 – 1942 . وقد أقام في المتحف عام 1942 وأوصى بأن يحمل المتحف اسمه . سمي المتحف بيت الكرتيلية على اعتبار أن آخر سيدة  أقامت فيه ينتهى أصلها إلى عائلة من جزيرة كريت

 تعرض مقتنيات المتحف في منشأة رائعة من العصر التركي تتكون من منزلين أنشئ أحدهما في عام 1540 م والآخر في عام 1631 م يضم المتحف مجموعة من الآثار المصرية ومجموعة نادرة من الآثار الإسلامية من مصر وغيرها من بلدان العالم الإسلامي  ويعرف ايضا بالنسبة للزائرين وطبقا للاسم الذى اطلق عليه من قبل المجلس الاعلى للآثار بمتحف جاير اندرسون 



صورة أخرى للبيت

وهو أحد بيتين من بيوت الأعيان يواجهان بعضهما ويعودان في إنشائهما لنفس العصر العثماني .. والبيت الآخر هو المعروف باسم بيت آمنة بنت سالم . يقول د. عبد الرحمن زكي الأثري الكبير في كتابه ( القاهرة.. تاريخها وآثارها ) : وقد نسب البيت إلى آمنة بنت سالم آخر من امتلكته والتي يظن أنها من أسرة صاحب المنزل الأول . وأما الذي قام ببناء البيت فهو المعلم عبد القادر الحداد وهذا سنة 947 هـ / 1540 م . ويحصر البيتان على وضعهما دهليزا بينهما يؤدي إلى الباب الشرقى لجامع ابن طولون ، وهو ما يعرف بعطفة أو حارة الجامع . والبيتان متصلان من اعلى بقنطرة ممر أو ( ساباط ) فوق هذا الدهليز محمول على عقد .. 



صورة للمر الذى يفصل بين البيتين 

والبيت الاول من انشاء الحاج محمد بن سالم الجزار فى سنة 1041 هـ / 1631 م ويقع على يمين الداخل من الدهليز الموصل الى الباب الشرقى من جامع ابن طولون. و البيت الثانى شيده المعلم عبد القادر الحداد فى سنة 947 هـ / 1540م . وقد شيدت القنطرة التى تصل بينهما فى تاريخ غير معلوم 



صورة أخرى لواجهة البيت من زاوية أخرى

وبقي البيتان وقد ساءت عمارتهما للغاية .. حتى عام 1928 حين نزعت مصلحة التنظيم ملكية هذين البيتين وأرادت هدمهما تنفيذا 
تنفيذا لمشروع التوسع حول جامع ابن طولون .. لكن لجنة الآثار العربية اعترضت على ذلك ثم بدأت في تجديدهما وإصلاح ما فيهما . يقول عبد الرحمن زكي : ليصبحا من أبدع الأمثلة القائمة على طراز العمارة في العصر العثماني . أما عن سبب تسمية البيتين باسم متحف جاير اندورسون.. فيرجع ذلك إلى تاريخ 1935 حين تقدم الميجور جاير اندورسون الذي كان من بين الضباط الإنجليز الذين خدموا في الجيش الإنجليزي والمصري في وادي النيل بطلب إلى لجنة الآثار العربية بأن يسكن في هذين البيتين على أن يقوم بتأثيثهما على الطراز الإسلامي العربي ويعرض فيهما مجموعته الأثرية النفيسة من المقتنيات الأثرية الإسلامية على أن يصبح هذا الأثاث ومجموعة الآثار النفيسة ملكا للأمة المصرية بعد وفاته أو حين يغادر مصر نهائيا .. وقد أقبل أندورسون بعد موافقة اللجنة على عرضه على تنظيم البيتين في همة لا تعرف الكلل وأنفق الأموال الطائلة على شراء الأثاث والتحف من البيوت الأثرية ومن أسواق العاديات في مصر وغيرها من البلدان فجمع مجموعة كبيرة من القطع الفنية التي تنتمي إلى عصور إسلامية مختلفة وأماكن متفرقة فهي من صناعة مصر والشام وآسيا الصغرى وإيران والقوقاز وبعضها تحف من الشرق الأقصى ومن الصين هذا علاوة على بعض التحف الأوروبية . وبعد أن توفي أندورسون في عام 1940 آل البيتان وما فيهما إلى مصلحة الآثار العربية التي جعلت منهما متحفا باسم جاير أندورسون




وصف البيت من الداخل

المدخل المنكسر

البيت ملحق به سبيل لسقاية الناس
وهو ما يندر وجوده فى عمارة البيوت فالسبيل دائما كان ملحقا بعمارة دينية: مسجد أو زاوية أو رباط وفى أحيان قليلة بعمارة مدينة مثل شاهد أو مدفن أما أن يكون ملحقا ببيت فهذا نادر جدا وهو من العمارة المميزة لبيت الكريتلية 
وسبيل بيت الكردلية يحتل زاوية الركن الأيمن الأرضى فى الدار ليطل على الخارج بشباكى تسبيل واحد على الحارة والآخر فى واجهة الدار بجوار باب الدخول الرئيسى.. من هذين الشباكين كان يناول المزملاتى أو خادم السبيل الماء لمن يطلبه.. حيث يغرف الماء من بئر عميقة توسطت حجرة السبيل.. وهى التى كانت تملأ بماء النيل العذب والبئر مبنية ومبلطة بالحجر ومقببة السقف.. أما سقف حجرة السبيل فقد كان من براطيم خشبية مزخرفة بأشكال هندسية ومازالت محتفظة بألوانها الزاهية ويقول سيد عبد المقصود مدير عام المتحف أن السبيل كان يقدم الماء طوال الوقت طالما كانت هناك أسرة تسكن البيت بل واستمر حتى أثناء مدة الخواجة اندورسون.. وتوقف من بعد وفاته.. 
وهناك خطة لدى المتحف لإعادة عمل السبيل حتى يقوم بالدور الذى كان يقوم به وهو تقديم الماء لعابري السبيل فضلا على أن يعايش الزائر للمتحف الحالة الكاملة لما كان عليه البيت قديما . ويتميز البيت بالمدخل المنكسر الذى يتشكل دركاه ـــ مساحة تلي المدخل مباشرا ـــ ودهليز يفضي إلى صحن البيت.. هذا الشكل لمدخل الدار الذى يسمى بالمدخل المنكسر والذى تميزت به عمارة البيوت الإسلامية فى العصر المملوكي والعثماني كان تعبيرا عن الحلول المعمارية التى يقدمها مهندسو العمارة لتتسق عمارة البيت جماليا وظيفيا مع عقيدة صاحب المنزل وهى العقيدة الإسلامية فالمدخل المنكسر كان يحفظ حرمة الدار من عيون المتطفلين .

صحن الدار عبارة عن فناء واسع أقرب إلى شبه المنحرف فى شكله، تتوسطه فسقية من الرخام الأبيض








صور متفرقة لصحن الدار من أعلى


تابعوا

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحن والفناء


 فإذا سلكنا إلى صحن الدار وهو فناء واسع أقرب إلى شبه المنحرف فى شكله.. 

تتوسطه فسقية من الرخام الأبيض النقى ذات قسط مثمن.. لمسنا تفردا آخر فالصحن هنا يشكل الايقاع والتشكيل العمرانى للبيت كله المبنى على العقيدة الاسلامية فهو يمثل الرئة بالنسبة للمنزل فكافة طوابق المنزل وقاعاته خصوصا قاعات الحرملك تنفتح عليه بدلا من الانفتاح على الخارج وهذا حفظا لحرمة البيت وساكنيه هذا فضلا على أنه يسمح بانفتاح المنزل على الداخل لا الخارج إتقاء للعوارض الترابية. مما يجعل الهواء فى البيت منعشا لطيفا خاصة إذا اختلط برزاز الماء الخارج من الفسقية التى تضفى طابعا جميلا وساحرا على المنزل خاصة أنه يحيط بها حوض من بلاط الرخام الملون يعكس زرقت السماء الصافية نهارا - حين يمتلئ بالماء - ويتلألأ فيه وجهه القمر ليلا غير أن ماءه الجاري يوفر ماء طاهرا يصلح للوضوء كل فى كل وقت. وتتوزع على محيط صحن الدار قدور برملية من الفخار تستند على أحواض من الرخام الأبيض ذات مصب يتجمع فيه الماء الرائق رشح من القدر فيروى منه أهل الدار فى كل حين. وتوزعت أيضا بين هذه القدر أصص لنباتات الزينة الجميلة.
أما منافع هذا الطابق الأرضي فتتمثل في مجموعة من الحواصل التي تتوزع على جوانبه والتي كانت تستخدم لتخزين حوائج أهل الدار من حبوب وخلافه ولذا كان لها شبابيك صغيرة للتهوية والإضاءة مغشاة بمصبعات من خشب الخرط . 



وتشغلها الآن مكاتب إدارة المتحف . هذا أيضا وفي خلفية الفناء إسطبل لحصان واحد . 



وتصعد من الطابق الأرضي على سلم يفضي بنا إلى المقعد وهو مكان فسيح ينفتح على صحن الدار بواجهة تتكون من قنطرتين معقودتين محمولتين على عمود ، ومواجها الجهة الشمالية ليتلقى الهواء البارد في الصيف .. 













وبذا يكون مقعد أهل الدار طوال الصيف وإن كان يستأثر به الرجال أكثر من النساء وهو من مميزات عمارة البيوت الإسلامية ويتصدره داربزين عريض من خشب الخرط أما السقف فهو من براطيم خشبية مزخرفة بزخارف نباتية وهندسية مذهبة وتتوزع على جانبي المقعد خورستانات - دواليب حائطية - مزخرفة بزخارف نباتية وضعت بها بعض الآنية الزجاجية . 








وهي تمتاز على تنوعها بنقاء زجاجها وجمال أشكالها وألوانها ودقة صناعتها وهي منتشرة في كافة أركان المنزل إذ يبدو أن اندورسون كان مهتما بشكل خاص بجمع الآنية الخزفية والزجاجية . 

إذ تشكل جزءا كبيرا ومهما من مجموعته الأثرية النفيسة التي خلفها بالمنزل .. ومما يؤسف له أنه على قدر ثراء مجموعة اندورسون وشمولها على قطع أثرية نادرة ونفيسة من حيث قيمتها التاريخية والفنية .. لم تخرج إلى النور إلى الآن دراسة أثرية فنية تصنف لهذه المجموعة وتأصل لقيمتها الأثرية الفنية على الرغم من شهرة هذه المجموعة بين المجموعات التي تماثلها فى العالم إذ يشير إلى قطع منها البروفيسور (ديماند) في كتابه الفريد (الفنون الاسلامية) . وهو من أشهر الكتب وأكثرها أهمية التي تناولت الفنون الاسلامية.

تابعوا

----------


## قلب مصر

السلاملك والمشربيات

ومن مكاننا بالمقعد نستطيع أن نرى حطات المقرنصات التى تعطى اتساعا للطابق الأول فضلا على قيمتها الجمالية. ويمكننا أن نرى مداميك المشهر فى جدران المنزل.. 



والمشهر هو حلية زخرفية تستخدم فى العمارة الاسلامية وهى تلوين مداميك جدران البناء مدماك باللون الأحمر ومدماك باللون الأبيض. 



ونستطيع أن نرى جمال المشربيات من خشب الخرط الدقيق التى تطل على صحن الدار من كل طابق. 



ومن المقعد ندلف إلى السلاملك هو قاعة الاستقبالات الخاصة بالرجال.. 






وهى تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أجزاء شأنها شأن أية قاعة بيوت للأعيان فى العصر المملوكى العثمانى. فهناك ايوانان موزعان على جانبى القاعة ويحصران بينهما درقاعة فى الوسط - وهى كلمة فارسية تعنى الجزء المنخفض فى القاعة.









 وكل إيوان احتوى على شباك كبير غشى بالمشربيات المشغولة من خشب الخرط بدقة وتفنن باهرين وقد فرشت القاعة كلها بوسائد وثيرة مكسوة بالجوخ المنقوش والكسوات المخملية وتوزعت فى كا فة أرجاء القاعة طقاطيق صغيرة من الخشب مشغولة بطرز اسلامية ومطعمة بالعاج والصدف







تابعوا

----------


## قلب مصر

وهنا تجدر الاشارة إلى أن بيت الكردلية وآمنة بنت سالم يعدان البيتين الوحيدين المفروشين بالأثاث من كل البيوت الأثرية قاطبة. 




وهذا يعطى لهما قيمة أثرية مضاعفة وقد ازدانت جدران قاعة السلاملك بمجموعة عتيقة من المسدسات القديمة ترجع إلى العصر العثمانى.. 




وعلى قدر بدائية كل قطعة فيها كسلاح على قدر رفعة قيمتها كقطعة فنية شغلها الصانع بمهارة يدوية وزخرفة على بدن المسدس المعدن ومقبضه الخشبى. وفى ركن آخر علقت أيضا مجموعة من السيوف مختلفة الأشكال والأطوال بغمد مزخرفة أيضا.. 



وقد زخرف إزار سقف القاعة بزخارف نباتية بينها كتابات بخط الثلث المزخرف لبعض الأبيات الشعرية والأقوال المأثورة منها هذا القول 

»من يعشق ينبغى ألا ينام« 


أما سقف هذه القاعة فمعمول من براطيم خشبية طليت بلون بنى داكن وزخرفت بزخارف هندسية.. 






نماذج للأبواب فى بيت الكريتلية

توزعت فى هذه القاعة. مجموعة من الدواليب والخورستانات المزخرفة الواجهات وبها آنية وآباريق من الخزف والزجاج..


 

 وتوجد أيضا صينية طعام كبيرة مستديرة من النحاس المزخرف وعليها مجموعة من السلاطين النحاسية وهى تعود إلى العصر العثمانى.. 







وبجوارها قطعة من الرخام الأبيض الفاخر على هيئة صينية بفجوات غائرة هى التى كانت تستعمل كقاعدة للقلل.. 




وهناك أيضا مجموعة من الصناديق الخشبية المطعمة بالعاج.. ولابد أن نذكر هنا أن تكدس التحف فى هذه القاعة ليس من طبيعة هذه القاعات لكن ظرف العرض المتحفى لمقتنيات المتحف لمجموعة اندورسون فرض هذا التنوع والكثافة والاحتشاد فى القاعات

رواق التصاوير والرسومات 

 






ويحفل هذا الرواق بمجموعة نادرة من التصاوير والرسومات التى تعد كل واحدة منها تحفة ثمينة فى ذاتها ويغلب عليها الأسلوب الفارسى الاسلامى فى الرسم والتلوين.. 



وتصور بعض مشاهد الشاهنامة (كتاب الملوك) وهى الملحمة الشعرية التى نظمها الفردوسى سنة 400هـ/ 1010م.




 والبعض الآخر تصاوير صيد وتصاوير أنس وعشق.. 







وتصاوير احتفال وطرب وله تصاوير لمناظر برية وأزهار وطيور ويغلب على رسوم الأشخاص فيها دقة الحجم والملامح وتأنق الملبس ويبرز فيها مهارة المصور فى استخدام الألوان فألوان هذه التصاوير قوية ومنسجمة وتتوزع بين لون العقيق الفاتح والذهبى والأزرق السماوى والبنى بدرجاته مما يضفى على مشاهد اللوحات جمالا وبهجة. 





ولكن للأسف لقلة المعلومات عنها لا نستطيع أن نحدد إلى أي المدارس الفنية الكبرى فى بلاد فارس تنتمى هذه اللوحات وهل هى لمدارس تبريز أم شيراز أم سمرقند. 

وأكثر مايميز هذه اللوحات شأنها شأن لوحات الفن الفارسى وهى منظورها المسطح فلا عمق فى اللوحة وتبدو عناصرها متراكبة بعضها على بعض بشكل رأسى وأيضا تغلب الزخرفة النباتية أو النباتات المحورة والنقوش المنمنمة.. على كثير من هذه اللوحات، 




ومن هذه التصاوير أيضا مايظهر البلاط السلطانى وما فيه من أبهة وفخامة وعظمة وسيادة للسلطان

----------


## boukybouky

*أم يوسف منتظرة البقية بشغف 

بجد أن أعشق تلك البيوت جداً و انت شرحتي البيت بشكل فائق 

فكل الشكر لك حقاً أحسست و أنا أقرأ الموضوع أني أشاهد و أتجول بالبيت بالفعل 

لدرجة اني قررت ان شاء الله ازور هذا البيت لأني فيما مضي حاولت زيارته 

لكن للاسف كان يُرمم و مقفول لكني لم أكن أعلم كل تلك المعلومات عنه 

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر بجد و في إنتظار البقية

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أم يوسف منتظرة البقية بشغف 
> 
> بجد أن أعشق تلك البيوت جداً و انت شرحتي البيت بشكل فائق 
> 
> فكل الشكر لك حقاً أحسست و أنا أقرأ الموضوع أني أشاهد و أتجول بالبيت بالفعل 
> 
> لدرجة اني قررت ان شاء الله ازور هذا البيت لأني فيما مضي حاولت زيارته 
> 
> لكن للاسف كان يُرمم و مقفول لكني لم أكن أعلم كل تلك المعلومات عنه 
> ...




أهلا بيكى يا بوكى

انا فعلا هنزل بقية الموضوع

وكمان بحضر دلوقتى المجموعة الكاملة لجاير اندرسون اللى كان مقيم فى البيت وجمع مجموعة من التحف 

والقطع المعدنية واشتراها من ماله الخاص 

ووهبها بعد كدة للحكومة المصرية وموجودة فى بيت الكريتلية

وان شاء الله هنزل دا كله فى الموضوع بس معلش بقى الموضوع فعلا متعب فى تجميعه والبحث عن 

المجموعة فدا هياخد منى شوية وقت

بس انتظرى الباقى ان شاء الله

والبيت بالفعل تحفة رائعة وانا زرته من قبل وياريت لو نزوره سويا مرة تانية ان شاء الله قريب 

علشان خسارة ان الجمال دا منستمتعش بيه كمصريين 

وفى المقابل الأجانب مش بيفوتوا ابدا زيارة أى معلم فى مصر حتى ولو كان صغير

واقرى باقى الموضوع صدقينى هتستمتعى بيه قوى

شكرا يا بوكى على زيارتك الجميلة للموضوع

----------


## قلب مصر

الحرملك والنافذة 



ومن هذا الرواق ندلف إلى الحرملك وهى قاعة ذات سلم منفصل تماما وأكثر مايميز هذه القاعة تلك المشربيات الكبيرة المنمقة الجميلة فى كل جهة من القاعة وهى تطل على كل جهات المنزل الداخلية والخارجية حيث تتابع من ورائها حريم الدار كل مايدور فى صحن الدار أو فى الحارات المحيطة بالدار 






وهذا دون أن تنكشف وجوههن على أحد من المارة الغرباء. حتى ولو حاول أحد ذلك فلن يستطيع فهذه التعاشيق الدقيقة من خشب الخرط ذات المنظر الجمالى والتى تصنع بكل مهارة وتفنن تسمح بالرؤية من داخلها ولا تسمح بالرؤية من خارجها.



 وهى من الحلول العبقرية التى قدمها الصانع المسلم الفنان لتتسق وظيفة النافذة مع قيد العقيدة الاسلامية التى تؤكد على ضرورة حجاب المرأة من عيون الأغراب وأيضا بشكل جمالى باهر وغير مسبوق.



المشربيات من الداخل



المشربيات من الخارج


وأيضا هذه المشربيات تضفى نوعا من البهجة والصفاء على قاعة الحريم لما يتسلل من فتحاتها من ضوء صاف وهواء رائق هذا فضلا عن أن وجودها يكسر حالة الركود والملل التى تعايشها الحريم فى الحرملك بما يتابعنه من ورائها لأحوال الشارع. وهن »يقزقزن« النقل أو يدخن النراجيل ومما يلحظ أيضا على هذه القاعة أنها مفروشة بوسائد وثيرة وبسط منقوشة جميلة ورقيقة وتوزعت فيها بسمتيرية ملحوظة وتماثل دقيق مجموعة من الدواليب والخورستانات ورسمت على هذه الخورستانات تصاوير بالأسلوب الفارسى والتى تصور مشاهد برية بألوان مبهجة وزاهية.. 



وفى هذه القاعة مجموعة من المقاعد الخشبية المطعمة بالعاج والمصفحة بالزجاج المفضفض والملون وهى ماتعرف بالمقاعد السورية أو مقاعد العروسة وهذا لكونها تخصص كمقعد للعروس فى حفلة زفافها.. 


ونشير مرة أخرى الى أن كثافة عناصر الأثاث فى الغرف تعود لغرض العرض المتحفى لا لما كان عليه أثاث هذه القاعة فى زمانها. والسقف فى هذه القاعة معمول من براطيم مزخرفة.. وتتوزع فى هذه القاعة عدة مياخر نحاسية على هيئة قباب.


 وحال أن نخرج من الحرملك نجد سدة من الرخام لفتحة فى الأرضية وهى  سدة لسرداب سرى كان يستعمل كمهرب لأهل الدار حال تعرضهم للأخطار

----------


## حنـــــان

أنا بصراحة ركزت في الصور أكتر المرة دي... لأنها في منتهى الجمال
شبه البيت اللي استخدموه في فيلم التوت والنبوت!
حاجي اقرا بالتفصيل 
شكرا يا قلب مصر موضوع رائع رائع رائع

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا عاشقة للعمارة الاسلامية بجد يا ام يوسف لان فيها عبقرية وجمال وحفاظ على الدين والعادات
فشكرا جدا على صور هذا البيت الرائع اللى للاسف ما زرتوش قبل كدة
بس شرحك فوق الممتاز ما شاء الله
جزاكِ الله كل خير*

----------


## قلب مصر

قاعة مخطوطات وقاعة فارسية وتركية 

ومن قاعة الحرملك ندخل إلى غرفة صغيرة أشبه بقمرة وهى غرفة الكتابة والخطاطة الخاصة بأندورسون وفى طريقنا إليها نمر على غرفة كانت مخصصة للقراءة والآن يستغلها المتحف كقاعة لترميم مقتنيات المتحف من السجاد والبسط والمنسوجات. 


ونصعد على سلم يفضى بنا إلى سطح البيت الذى كان بمثابة مقعد السيدات الصيفى لذا فعلى الرغم من أنه مكشوف إلا أنه غشيت أطرافه بمربعات كبيرة من خشب الخرط تحسبا من فضول الناظرين. 













صورة مقربة لمشربيات السطح 





وتوزعت القدور الكبيرة حول داير السطح ونلمح أحواضا لغسيل الوجه ومحار علقت عليها صنابير نحاسية لطيفة بمحابس من النحاس المشغول المفرغ.من الأشياء الجديرة بالذكر هنا هذه المزولة الشمسية التى علقت فى أحد الأركان وهى عبارة عن قطعة من الرخام الأبيض ومنحوت عليها أرقام واشارات لتحديد المواقيت. 


ونهبط بعض الدرجات لنصل إلى الغرفة الفارسية وهى غرفة تحتوى على أثاث مصنوع من الطراز الفارسى وهى الغرفة التى انتقاها وجهزها أندورسون لتكون غرفة نومه الخاصة وبها سرير كبير مزخرف بطريقة التطعيم بالصدف والعاج وله درابزين دائري حول السرير وهناك دولاب خشبى به عدة شمعدانات من النحاس ومشغول عليها زخارف بطريقة الرقش على المعدن وهناك مجموعة لوحات زيتية لفرسان وخيول وسرير صغير كان المرافق.











 ثم ننتقل إلى الغرفة التركية وهى التى بها صالون على الطراز التركى والتى يرجح أن يكون هذا الصالون ملكى لأن به مقعدا كبيرا بتاج ملكى.. ومن نفائس هذه الغرفة لوحة لمحمد علي الكبير بالتصوير الزيتى مؤرخة »1806« أى بعد توليه حكم مصر بسنة واحدة فقط. 

وهناك لوحة زيتية أيضا للخديوى سعيد (1854 - 1867 فى وقت مبكر من شبابه يبدو فيها مثل السلاطين الأتراك بالعمامة التركية الكبيرة الداكنة والوجه المثلث الأبيض الشاحب وشارب رفيع جدا مبروم وملتو. وتوزعت فى أرجاء الغرفة مجموعة نفيسة من القوارير والفازات من زجاج بوهيميا الذى اشتهر بجودته.. وكان يهواه أعيان الشرق الاسلامى.

----------


## قلب مصر

الموضوع يا جماعة انا محضراله من مجموعة من المواقع الأجنبية والعربية اللى اتكلمت عن بيت الكريتلية بالرغم من ان المواقع العربية قليل قوى اللى اتكلمت عليه بس الحمد لله قدرت اتصل لكل المعلومات المطلوب إيضاحها عنه دا بخلاف زيارتى الشخصية للبيت نفسه


ودلوقتى انا باحضر كتالوج جاير اندرسون الموجود فى بيت الكريتلية علشان ارفقه بالموضوع
وهو عبارة عن المجموعة الكاملة لما جمعه جاير اندرسون ومقتنياته من قطع معدنية أثرية غير موجود منها نسخ فى أى مكان آخر وهنزل صور ليها ان شاء الله 

فانتظرونى فى استكمال الموضوع بإذن الله ان كان لينا عمر

----------


## قلب مصر

> أنا بصراحة ركزت في الصور أكتر المرة دي... لأنها في منتهى الجمال
> شبه البيت اللي استخدموه في فيلم التوت والنبوت!
> حاجي اقرا بالتفصيل 
> شكرا يا قلب مصر موضوع رائع رائع رائع


حنان أهلا بيكى ومنورة بيت الكريتلية 
ومنتظراكى تيجى تشوفى باقى الموضوع
اهلا بيكى والف شكر على زيارتك الجميلة

----------


## saladino

جميلة الجولة دى
طرح وصور رائعة
مفيش حاجة عن لاظوغلى؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

> جميلة الجولة دى
> طرح وصور رائعة
> مفيش حاجة عن لاظوغلى؟؟


الف شكر ليك يا صلادينو على قيامك بالجولة معانا فى بيت الكريتلية

وان شاء الله احضر موضوع عن لاظوغلى ويبقى فيه كل المعلومات بإذن الله

اهلا بيك

----------


## قلب مصر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا عاشقة للعمارة الاسلامية بجد يا ام يوسف لان فيها عبقرية وجمال وحفاظ على الدين والعادات
> فشكرا جدا على صور هذا البيت الرائع اللى للاسف ما زرتوش قبل كدة
> بس شرحك فوق الممتاز ما شاء الله
> جزاكِ الله كل خير*


بسمة امل الرائعة
معلش اعذرينى فى تجاوزى لمشاركتك بس والله مخدت بالى إلا دلوقتى  :f2: 
العمارة الإسلامية مافيش اجمل منها وتصميماتها غاية فى الروعة والدقة 

وان شاء الله تنزلى القاهرة قريب وتشوفيه لأنه مكان رائع جدا جدا

اهلا بيكى يا بسمة ومنورة الموضوع

----------


## أشجان الليل

أم يوسف...
بارك الله فيك..
هو حضرتك مرشدة سياحية واللا ايه بالظبط  ::  :: 
بيت الكريتلية من الأماكن الجميلة اللى استمتعت فيها
يمكن نقطة الضعف فيه من وجهة نظري هى ضيق مساحات الغرف والقاعات بالذات لو اتقارنت ببيت السحيمي مثلا!!
كذلك انا معلوماتى إن جاير اندرسون هو اللى وصل البيتين ببعض !!
مش عارفه مدى صحة المعلومة دى بس قالهالى دكتور فى تاريخ العمارة!!
على كل حال جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع 

مها

----------


## قلب مصر

> أم يوسف...
> بارك الله فيك..
> هو حضرتك مرشدة سياحية واللا ايه بالظبط 
> بيت الكريتلية من الأماكن الجميلة اللى استمتعت فيها
> يمكن نقطة الضعف فيه من وجهة نظري هى ضيق مساحات الغرف والقاعات بالذات لو اتقارنت ببيت السحيمي مثلا!!
> كذلك انا معلوماتى إن جاير اندرسون هو اللى وصل البيتين ببعض !!
> مش عارفه مدى صحة المعلومة دى بس قالهالى دكتور فى تاريخ العمارة!!
> على كل حال جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع 
> 
> مها


ازيك يا مها 
لا انا مش مرشدة سياحية انا واحدة بتعشق التراب اللى بتمشى عليه لأنه من ارض مصر

ونفسى الناس فى مصر خصوصا يعرفوا قيمتها يا مها ويحصوا بيها زى ما انا حاسة بيها

نفسى ان اللى يحبها يقول على الحلو اللى فيها زى ما بنزعق ونقول على الوحش برضه اللى فيها

بالنسبة لبيت الكريتلية هوا يعتبر اضيق من البيوت المعمارية التانية وبنحس بدا قوى علشان تدس التحف المعروضة بين جنباته وكأنه مخزن للتحف

وخصوصا مقتنيات جاير اندرسون اللى هاضيفها للموضوع ان شاء الله بعد ما استكمل تجميع صور عنها

والتكدس دا هوا اللى بيشعرنا بضيق المساحات مع كمان معلومة ان بيت الكريتلية هو اكثر بين مفروش بالأثاث الأصلى لساكنى الدار 

الأثاث اللى اصبح هو الآخر اثر مثل الدار التى يعيش فيها

بالنسبة للربط بين البيتين انا اعتقد انه كان قبل ما جاير اندرسون يعيش فيهم 

وهاتأكد من المعلومة وأقولك يا مها

شكرا يا مها على زيارتك للبيت معايا 

وانتظرى مجموعة جاير اندرسون للتحف اللى هانزلها قريب ان شاء الله

----------


## Hesham Osman

الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر،
بقدر ما أستمتعت بمشاهدة هذه التحف وكذلك بقرأة التعليق الرائع 
بقدر ما خجلت من نفسي لأني لم أسمع عن هذا المكان من قبل 
مع انه يقع في قلب القاهرة التي ولدت وعشت فيها أكثر من 25 سنة.
شكرا لاعطائي هذه الفرصة الثمينة.
بارك الله فيكي.
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر،
> بقدر ما أستمتعت بمشاهدة هذه التحف وكذلك بقرأة التعليق الرائع 
> بقدر ما خجلت من نفسي لأني لم أسمع عن هذا المكان من قبل 
> مع انه يقع في قلب القاهرة التي ولدت وعشت فيها أكثر من 25 سنة.
> شكرا لاعطائي هذه الفرصة الثمينة.
> بارك الله فيكي.



الأخ الفاضل هشام عثمان
أهلا بك معنا فى زيارة بيت الكريتلية
ارجو ان الزيارة تكون أعجبتك 
وصدقنى حضرتك لسه فيه كنور كتيرة فى مصر للأسف الغرب يعرفها اكتر مننا
واحنا محتاجين نشوفها بعيونا المصرية لأنها اكيد هتغير حاجات كتير جوانا وتشعرنا قد ايه البلد دى رائعة وجميلة
وتستاهل مننا اننا نحافظ عليها
الف شكر لكلماتك الجميلة

----------


## ابن البلد

كل الشكر لك قلب مصر
تسلم أيدك على الموضوع المتميز
 :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

موضوع أكثر من رائع
كان لى حظ تصفحه من قبل
لكن لم يسعفنى الوقت على المشاركة 
فشكرا جزيلا لك يا قلب مصر
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

فعلا احنا فين كمصريين من الإستمتاع بالجمال ده
وقبل الاستمتاع الإهتمام به والمحافظة عليه
كارثة شارع المعز لسه مش قادرة أستوعبها الحقيقة  :Frown: 
مسجد ابن طولون والمنطقة كلها تحوي كنوز لا تقدر بثمن
لا يعيبها في نظري إلا الحزام الناسف من العشوائيات حولها وحول القاهرة عموما
أتمنى الواقع ده يختلف مستقبلا ونعرف قيمة اللي عندنا زي ما الأجانب عارفينه كويس قوي

قد ايه موضوع رائع يا قلب مصر..حسستينا اننا هناك فعلا
 ::

----------


## facemy39

بالله عليكى عايزه اتواصل معاكى جدا و ضرورى 
انا محتاجه حضرتك فى معلومات خاصه عن البيت

----------

